# Egg at 15 1/2 weeks



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Got an egg from the new girls.
12 chickens, 4 are 16 1/2 weeks(2 BRs and 2 BOs)
They rest are 15 - 15 1/2 weeks old


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How fun!! It seems like everthing is maturing early this year .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Since the crows have cut down on stealing, I realize that my 9 year old hen has been laying. Probably 3 a week right now. What a love! She's the one in my avatar.


----------

